# How's my form/shooting?



## AustinL2015 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, I made a short video of myself shooting around and was wondering if I could get some feedback on how my form is. I'm 16 and 6'3". Thanks! 



 Sorry about my ball handling at some points in the video, it's kind of slow and I still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

AustinL2015 said:


> Hey everyone, I made a short video of myself shooting around and was wondering if I could get some feedback on how my form is. I'm 16 and 6'3". Thanks! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj7BTlycTb4 Sorry about my ball handling at some points in the video, it's kind of slow and I still have a lot of work to do.


You stand up too much, shot should start lower and come from your legs. Otherwise you'll find that you're gonna be really easy to guard. If you stand up straight and someone is tight up on you you're going to be slow to beat them off the dribble if you're always starting off in a high standing position.

The other thing I saw is the kick out of the right foot on your jump shot, if you can try to stop that you'll get better balance and you'll see some improvement there. 

Third, you shot has to get faster from the point that you decide to pick up the ball to when you raise it above and shoot it.

Fourth, just to note how important it is, you need to use your legs more so that you aren't jumping forward on your shot, and this will also help get your shot more consistent if the strength of the shot is coming from your legs and not your arms.

Other than that for a 16 year old you have a good looking shot, it's never too early or late to adjust aspects of your shot to improve it.


----------



## hunnid (Oct 27, 2014)




----------

